
New in Firefox 61: Developer Edition - DiabloD3
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/05/new-in-firefox-61-developer-edition/
======
fwdpropaganda
What's better than duckduckgo.com?

duckduckgo.com/lite

For some reason before I couldn't use it as default search engine on Firefox.
Bug? Well, I just tried it on 61 and if you use their new "Add Search Engine"
button, it works.

~~~
FrozenVoid
I added it from webpage, works fine on waterfox, really fast.

~~~
fwdpropaganda
Just tried it on waterfox. Indeed it works. Tried again on Firefox 60, doesn't
work. FF 61, works. Just bizarre.

Oh well, I'll wait for FF 61 to become the current FF version.

------
paulryanrogers
Good to see more accessibility tools built-in to this developer edition.
Hopefully it'll have some positive effects downstream on sites developed in
the future.

------
ainar-g
What upsets me the most is the fact that Firefox Developer Tools still have no
built-in way to inspect WebSocket frames. It's one of the few reasons I use
Chrome these days.

